# What Year



## borgward (Oct 22, 2022)

What year is my World Sport? #511545 stamped under the bottom bracket. Light Gray blue paint. I believe ti is late 80's. Sun tour. Also has # G0285.


----------



## PapaPengin (Oct 22, 2022)

The G0285 means Giant built it Feb 1985.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 22, 2022)

The bikes build date is stamped on the head badge.  Example, 1235 would be the 123rd day of 85.  The Giant number date is when the serial number was stamped.


----------



## borgward (Oct 22, 2022)

That's close. My World sport is light blue, 12 speed Sun Tour. Schwinn Catalog shows it to be 1984. Looks like that was the only year w/12 speed Sun Tour. 1985 shows 10 speed Shimano, Maroon and Black colors. It's a mystery. Maybe they built in 85 and sold it as an 84 for some tax or tariff reason.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 22, 2022)

So what’s the date on the headbadge?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 22, 2022)

Where were you looking at the catalogs? That messed up sight bikehistory.org? 


*1985 catalog.




*


----------



## borgward (Oct 22, 2022)

Who originally composed those catalogs on that site? Schwinn? Looks like they have as bad record keeping and info as Gibson Guitars.

What is the name of that publication you showed?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 22, 2022)

borgward said:


> Who originally composed those catalogs on that site? Schwinn? Looks like they have as bad record keeping and info as Gibson Guitars.
> 
> What is the name of that publication you showed?



 I use Tom Findleys catalog scans that are hosted on the Waterford site. Google Schwinn catalog scans.


----------



## borgward (Oct 23, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Schwinn catalog scans



Those scans were a great help. There were 1984 and 1985 World Sports similarly equipped like mine. The 85 appears to have a lighter blue like my bike than the 84.


----------

